# shimano 2300 upgrade



## bibbleton (May 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a 2010 Raleigh sport which I changed over to the Ebay carbon frame with Shimano 2300 crap on it. Its so frustrating and I am looking to upgrade. It has a triple crank and I want to move to a compact double.
Question I am having is I'm thinking the best bang for the buck is SRAM rival/ Ultegra?

If I were to get the crank, FD, RD could I stay with the same 2300 shifters or would those have to be changed as well? Is there any higher end components that would be compatible with those shifters?

Looking to spend approx 500 bucks

Thanks


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Upgrading the derailleurs won't benefit you any bit. You can, however, upgrade your shifters and use your current rear derailleur. You'll just need a crankset and front derailleur.
EDIT: You can get a full rival group for around $700 total, including brakes and everything you'll need. You can sell your other components for around $200 and you'll be where you want to be too.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The magic is in the shifters. That's where the difference in shifting quality is.

Rival/Apex is probably the best bang for the buck right now until Shimano makes Tiagra 10 speed, which probably will happen with the next version of it.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

may I ask what is so frustrating about your 2300?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Same here. I am looking to buy a bike with 2300 shifters and derailleurs. Should I avoid it or go for it?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Same here. I am looking to buy a bike with 2300 shifters and derailleurs. Should I avoid it or go for it?


When I first got back into cycling, I was on an extremely tight budget, so I bought a bike with a mixture of 2200 and Sora components. The Sora shifters with a 2200 rear derailleur shifted very smoothly and crisply. The front, not so much at all. My personal recommendations are to use 2300 sparingly (brakes and derailleurs only) and you'll have good shifting. 
People usually talk down about Sora, but it's very good for the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2011)

Isn't 2300 below Sora? I see that many Specialized bikes are using 2300 components. 
Currently I am targeting this bike: fisherbikes.com/bike/model/rail
Shifters Shimano ST-2300 8spd
Front Derailleur	Shimano FD-2300
Rear Derailleur	Shimano FD-2300
Brakeset Promax RC-466A, cartridge pads

Any comments?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bibbleton said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2010 Raleigh sport which I changed over to the Ebay carbon frame with Shimano 2300 crap on it. Its so frustrating and I am looking to upgrade. It has a triple crank and I want to move to a compact double.
> Question I am having is I'm thinking the best bang for the buck is SRAM rival/ Ultegra?
> 
> If I were to get the crank, FD, RD could I stay with the same 2300 shifters or would those have to be changed as well? Is there any higher end components that would be compatible with those shifters?
> ...


If you wanted to upgrade, you shouldn't have replaced a decent frame with a warranty for a "The Ebay carbon frame', which - since eBay doesn't make or sell frames of their own - I assume is a Chinese piece of crap with no warranty.

Buying a new bike with better components would have been cheaper/better.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> If you wanted to upgrade, you shouldn't have replaced a decent frame with a warranty for a "The Ebay carbon frame', which - since eBay doesn't make or sell frames of their own - I assume is a Chinese piece of crap with no warranty.
> 
> Buying a new bike with better components would have been cheaper/better.


Much truth here. Those chinese frames are well......... chinese.
Positive rep for you sir.


----------



## 0.2HP (Jul 13, 2011)

> may I ask what is so frustrating about your 2300?





> Same here. I am looking to buy a bike with 2300 shifters and derailleurs. Should I avoid it or go for it?


I got a used Trek 1.1 about a month ago with 2300 shifter, front and rear derailleurs. It shifts find on the rear but the front balks sometimes on up-shifts. After adjustments it is shifting better, but I still have to monkey with it sometimes to get it to shift (hold the lever all the way over and pedal back then forward, release the lever the push it again about an inch, down shift one rear gear right after releasing the front lever.) I don’t know if this is because it is a used bike of is all 2300s are like this.

Anyway, after downloading the tech documents from the Shimano web site, I can say:
- The 2300 is a budget system for recreational bikes; the web site says it is particularly for “bikes with flat handles bars.”
- The 2300 system has fewer parts than the higher end systems (how they keep the cost down.) This limits the total amount of travel the derailleurs have, and the possible gear range you can have (rear gears 12 tooth min. 26 tooth max., only a 16 tooth different in front on the double system, 22 on the triple.)
- Many of the parts in the 2300s are used on the higher end systems, so I don’t think the 2300 components are going to wear out/break any quicker.



> I have a 2010 Raleigh sport which I changed over to the Ebay carbon frame with Shimano 2300 crap on it.


Does this mean you took all the components off the Raleigh and put them on another frame? No offense but one possible cause of trouble with the 2300 system is it is not installed quite right on the new frame.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> If you wanted to upgrade, you shouldn't have replaced a decent frame with a warranty for a "The Ebay carbon frame', which - since eBay doesn't make or sell frames of their own - I assume is a Chinese piece of crap with no warranty.
> 
> Buying a new bike with better components would have been cheaper/better.


Platy is really trying to say that you should have bought a warrantied bike from bikesdirect.com at half the price you normally spend at your LBS.:thumbsup:


----------



## weenfreek (Sep 26, 2009)

hmmm, this might have to be my next upgrade. My bike came with 2300 components....


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

At the risk of hyjack, what about Microshift? I was at a local LBS and they had Microshift (forte) 10-speed shifters for $125 and FD for $40. I don't remember what the FD cost... For about $200 for both shifters and RD/FD, seems like a deal...

But are the shifters any good? How do they compare with 2300/Sora/Tiagra/Apex/Rival?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> At the risk of hyjack, what about Microshift? I was at a local LBS and they had Microshift (forte) 10-speed shifters for $125 and FD for $40. I don't remember what the FD cost... For about $200 for both shifters and RD/FD, seems like a deal...
> 
> But are the shifters any good? How do they compare with 2300/Sora/Tiagra/Apex/Rival?


Performance can hardly be considered a LBS...

Microshit works ok, I guess. The throw is really long on the big lever, and the small lever is hardly in an intuitive place.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> I assume is a Chinese piece of crap with no warranty.
> 
> .


Well that a very blanket statement form someone who is SUPPOSED know something as he own a shop. Or is that just your bias opinion to protect your sales?

There are a LOT of good cycling products coming out of China as well as crap. You are aware that Cervelo and SCOTT and "Chinese crap." Not Taiwan, but mainland China.

That was a just a dumb statement as you have NO idea exactly what the OP bought, the quality or warranty terms. But if its "Chinese Crap" form your shop, then its good?

I would expect more from you.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jerry-rigged said:


> At the risk of hyjack, what about Microshift? I was at a local LBS and they had Microshift (forte) 10-speed shifters for $125 and FD for $40. I don't remember what the FD cost... For about $200 for both shifters and RD/FD, seems like a deal...
> 
> But are the shifters any good? How do they compare with 2300/Sora/Tiagra/Apex/Rival?


There are a lot of unbiased opinions that say the top level Microshift stuff is VERY close to 105 in quality and shifting. Do some research via Google.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Microshift is fine. We have a bunch of Felt's with it and it works well for what it is and the price point it fits.

Oh another thing. Performance is not a LBS but it does suck the life out of them.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Performance can hardly be considered a LBS...
> 
> Microshit works ok, I guess. The throw is really long on the big lever, and the small lever is hardly in an intuitive place.


It is a Bike shop.
It is local.
That makes it a LBS by me. 

Long throw on the big lever, Thanks that is the kind of Info I am looking for. Small lever not intuitive, well it is original, but (not having used it) it seems better than the the thumb button on Sora (having not used Sora either).


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

DIRT BOY said:


> There are a lot of unbiased opinions that say the top level Microshift stuff is VERY close to 105 in quality and shifting. Do some research via Google.


Thanks, I have.

Seems most of the reviews are written by either:
1- Bike mag that likes everything
2- E-retailer that wants to sell it
3- DA/Red/Campy user that thinks everything not [their favorite group] sux.
4- People who have never had anything better than a Walmart bike and now have used Microshift for 1-week/20miles.

Good reviews of low end stuff are hard to find.

Nice to hear it is close to 105 quality - that is good enough for my riding...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Thanks, I have.
> 
> Seems most of the reviews are written by either:
> 1- Bike mag that likes everything
> ...


Actually, I have seen reviews other places as well as Weight Weenies about it. There was some good discussion there about it.

Also a couple shops I know that carry Felt as decently positive reviews about it. Nothing to rave about, but not bad at the given price point.

I have not personally tired it, so I don't know.

Micro-Shift would suit most people need in reality. Its just how you prefer to shift at this point.

Look, SRAM road stuff in been a while know and quality is there as well. But you know what, I could not stand it. I don't like at all the way you shift via DoubleTap.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Microshift is Shimano compatible. I got some dirt cheap 10 speed shifters which work great with 105 5700 drivetrain. My intention was to dump the Microshift when I could afford some Shimano shifters. I am sure Shimano would be nicer but I am really struggling to justify changing!


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

tihsepa said:


> Oh another thing. Performance is not a LBS but it does suck the life out of them.



Wrong. For him Performance is a LBS, because it's across the street. Just semantics on your part. 

We have an incredibly good LBS that is thriving, for all of the typical reasons: great service, good people, good promotions, and they simply know how to earn your business.

Another shop a little further away from me may be having "the life sucked out of it", but it's not because of Performance Bike. It's because they don't follow up with customers, are arrogant if you are shopping for less than a $1800 bike, and would rather surf the internet than spend time improving the shopping experience in their store.

A tale of two LBS's.


----------



## baldmanrunning (Aug 12, 2008)

nevermind.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

My Specialized Allez came with all shimano 2300 components. Entry level group for sure but not to shabby over all. I needed an adjustment due to some cable stretch after the first few weeks. Shifting gets stiff every now and then, not sure if its a dirty spring on the FD or the left shifter itself. 

Targeting an upgrade to 105s shortly (After meeting my goal body weight.)


----------



## cgdrennan (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got a felt f95 with microshift shifters and i am quite pleased. This is my first roadbike, but the rear is 100% spot on. I have had to fiddle with the front derailleur because it has the trim feature which i have never used. I like the shift controls and although the downshift might be longer throw, it has been comfortable. The downshift button feels good to me.


----------

